# Debating between motors!! Yamaha vs etec



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

go yami


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> go yami


Really?? Any reasons y


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

what hp rating are u looking for?


----------



## buckwelder (Jun 13, 2010)

honda honda honda [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> what hp rating are u looking for?


I'm srry I didn't mention that. I'm lookin for a 25 to put on my 15ft skiff.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Honda but Yamaha are everywhere. Seems like it would be really easy to find service and parts.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

For discussion's sake, what factors have lead you to choose between these two, and weed out all the other options?  Perhaps that can lead you into the right decision.


I've never owned or run either, so I'd like some insight into your thought process, and see what others think too.  Not just "buy this", or "buy that."

:-?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> For discussion's sake, what factors have lead you to choose between these two, and weed out all the other options?  Perhaps that can lead you into the right decision.
> 
> 
> I've never owned or run either, so I'd like some insight into your thought process, and see what others think too.  Not just "buy this", or "buy that."
> ...


I've rode on skiff that have them and both motors ran great. No problems starting, both shot out of the hole good had no problems what so ever. I'm also looking at the prices which are pretty good on both motors.The etec I found a place only asking $3590 and the yami $3700. Also another factor the weight. The etec weighs 176lbs while the yamaha only weighing 5 pounds more at 180 I believe. So those are the factors I'm mainily looking at.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Have you considered any other makes, or just these that you've had personal experience with?

A big factor, assuming you are buying new, is your local dealer, their reputation, and their reliability. Chances are you'll be back for maintenance (or at least parts), warranty work, etc. If the closest dealer of the make you choose is 50 miles away or a real pain in the ass to deal with, that should certainly be a factor in your decision.

Is weight a big concern for you? Because a 2-stroke Yamaha 25 is around 80 lbs less than the 4 stroke.

Is price a big concern? Because a 25hp Mercury EFI is only $2500 here... http://www.edsmarinesuperstore.com/mercury.htm 

Is brand a big concern? A Tohatsu 25hp EFI is $3500, and a great engine as well, but it's not a Yamaha.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Go with the Yamaha!

I have a f20 4-stroke and it is a great motor, and it is tough as S#^T!! My motor has lived through my boat being thrown off the trailer onto the pavement, and being rearended by an SUV doing 30-40mph. After the wreck we still fished on it for 2 days ok, granted I'll have to replace it due to the collision damage, but it is tough as nails for such a small motor.

On a different note the reason I bought a 4-stroke is I didn't want to continue dealing with mixing oil, it's quieter, and no smoke. I don't know much about the e-techs, but it says something to me that all the other major companies are going with 4-strokes but one. Just my $0.02.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Have you considered any other makes, or just these that you've had personal experience with?
> 
> A big factor, assuming you are buying new, is your local dealer, their reputation, and their reliability.  Chances are you'll be back for maintenance (or at least parts), warranty work, etc.  If the closest dealer of the make you choose is 50 miles away or a real pain in the ass to deal with, that should certainly be a factor in your decision.
> 
> ...


Ya well the warrenty work or parts would be no big deal because the dealers I'd purchase the motors from one is a mile from my house and the other is maybe 8 so I'm not to worried about that. Also I was looking at the Tohatsu and they seem to be awsome motor but there were driving and distance come into play. The dealer I'd buy the motors from is Dusky marine or Bob Hewes dealer. And about the mercs I've had nothing but problems with them. And the 2 stroke yamahas can't find them, but the last time I was in Bob Hewes they had one but when I went in today the guy in there said they sold it. So that's kinda what I'm thinkin. That's why I posted this just to see what some people said.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Go with the Yamaha!
> 
> I have a f20 4-stroke and it is a great motor, and it is tough as S#^T!! My motor has lived through my boat being thrown off the trailer onto the pavement, and being rearended by an SUV doing 30-40mph. After the wreck we still fished on it for 2 days ok, granted I'll have to replace it due to the collision damage, but it is tough as nails for such a small motor.
> 
> On a different note the reason I bought a 4-stroke is I didn't want to continue dealing with mixing oil, it's quieter, and no smoke. I don't know much about the e-techs, but it says something to me that all the other major companies are going with 4-strokes but one. Just my $0.02.


Ya I don't wanna deal with the whole mixing oil deal either. And I haven't heard a motor surviving a rearend colision but I can't say I have now lol. And ya that true they are quieter and the they produce no smoke. So that's a plus on the yami.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

get a 25hp yamaha 4-stroke over the E-tec.   Tohatsu, Nisssan, and Merc 25hp 4-stroke is an awesome motor because of EFI system and great compact motor. U can change oil like a car for pretty cheap on normal 4-strokes. E-Tec oil is more expensive and requires $800 service after 300 hours on it.  so 4-stroke is way better for easy service route and take it to any dealership in your area for normal service route or you can do it for alot cheaper.

I'm not crazy about the E-Tec because of the 2 piece design and requires special oil to fill this up.  It's bit slow for what it is and I dont see a major difference in performance between a E-Tec and a 4-stroke in 25/30hp model.  Probably in 115/150hp range will make a difference.

good luck whatever you choose.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> get a 25hp yamaha 4-stroke over the E-tec.   Tohatsu, Nisssan, and Merc 25hp 4-stroke is an awesome motor because of EFI system and great compact motor. U can change oil like a car for pretty cheap on normal 4-strokes.  E-Tec oil is more expensive and requires $800 service after 300 hours on it.  so 4-stroke is way better for easy service route and take it to any dealership in your area for normal service route or you can do it for alot cheaper.
> 
> I'm not crazy about the E-Tec because of the 2 piece design and requires special oil to fill this up.  It's bit slow for what it is and I dont see a major difference in performance between a E-Tec and a 4-stroke in 25/30hp model.  Probably in 115/150hp range will make a difference.
> 
> good luck whatever you choose.....


Ya I didn't know that evenrude had a $300 charge after 300 hrs of use. So I'm look into it a bit more, but I'm most likley gonna go with the Yamaha!


----------



## buckwelder (Jun 13, 2010)

i had a 2006 [bought it new] yamaha 2 smoke for 3 years. very dependable,never left me stranded. it would pickup sand if in too shallow water and clog ''pisser''. only drawback i had personaly. 90 times out of 1oo it cranked on fist pull,never over 3. bought honda 30 ,ran aground 4 times so far and no problems so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> i had a 2006 [bought it new] yamaha 2 smoke for 3 years. very dependable,never left me stranded. it would pickup sand if in too shallow water and clog ''pisser''. only drawback i had personaly. 90 times out of 1oo it cranked on fist pull,never over 3. bought honda 30 ,ran aground 4 times so far and no problems so far.


Howd u like the change from a 2 stroke to the 4 stroke??


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

2 strokes are bad ass performers...no doubt about that. If you were looking at 60+ hp, I'd say go 2 stroke. If you set up the 4 stroke right with that small of hp, you should do fine. I'd go with the Yamaha. Prop 'er right and get some trim tabs. Should do great!! Plus a 25 EFI (which I believe the new Yammy's are...) won't use gas. I think you could just take it to the gas station while you're filling up your truck, open the boat tank, let the fumes run in, and shut it. You'd probably be good for 30+ miles with this method.

In all seriousness, my Merc 25 EFI cruised for 28+ miles and didn't use close to 3 gallons of gas...


----------



## buckwelder (Jun 13, 2010)

i was sceptical because it was my first 4 stroke. the yami was a 25. worried about hole shot difference and weight i stepped up to the honda 30. not as quick out of the hole but 4 more mph top speed,no more oil,at 34 mph [new top speed] i only hear the wind. no more smoke,period! not trying to sell or promote either,but i"m stoked with the 30


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

I think you find that more people here run a yami, so that will win the debate everytime. 

I can commit with first hand experience with the e-tecs. I have a 90hp on my bayboat and a 30 hp on my flats skiff. Both are trouble free. The 30 pushes my 16 ft skiff with ease and torque is unreal. Yes it is heavier than most 2 strokes but mine only wieghts about 150 lbs and I wieghed it. Also my 90 has over 300 hours and I have no idea who said 800 buck but that must have been trip 300's. My 300 hour maintance was 150 bucks and 75 of that was parts and lube. However if you change the water pump it could get costly, but not 800 bucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> 2 strokes are bad ass performers...no doubt about that.  If you were looking at 60+ hp, I'd say go 2 stroke.  If you set up the 4 stroke right with that small of hp, you should do fine.  I'd go with the Yamaha.  Prop 'er right and get some trim tabs.  Should do great!!  Plus a 25 EFI (which I believe the new Yammy's are...) won't use gas.  I think you could just take it to the gas station while you're filling up your truck, open the boat tank, let the fumes run in, and shut it.  You'd probably be good for 30+ miles with this method.
> 
> In all seriousness, my Merc 25 EFI cruised for 28+ miles and didn't use close to 3 gallons of gas...


Ya you think a 25 yamaha would push my 15 johnsen skiff. And ya I bought smart tabs and gettin a bobs micro jackplates for it??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> i was sceptical because it was my first 4 stroke. the yami was a 25. worried about hole shot difference and weight i stepped up to the honda 30. not as quick out of the hole but 4 more mph top speed,no more oil,at 34 mph [new top speed] i only hear the wind. no more smoke,period! not trying to sell or promote either,but i"m stoked with the 30


Ya this will be my second 4 stroke and I was more than happy with that one and it was a yamaha too!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I think you find that more people here run a yami, so that will win the debate everytime.
> 
> I can commit with first hand experience with the e-tecs. I have a 90hp on my bayboat and a 30 hp on my flats skiff. Both are trouble free. The 30 pushes my 16 ft skiff with ease and torque is unreal. Yes it is heavier than most 2 strokes but mine only wieghts about 150 lbs and I wieghed it. Also my 90 has over 300 hours and I have no idea who said 800 buck but that must have been trip 300's. My 300 hour maintance was 150 bucks and 75 of that was parts and lube. However if you change the water pump it could get costly, but not 800 bucks.


O ya I believe you... I aint ragging on etec there great outboards and I'm not to sure on the whole $800 thing but I'm still kinda thinking the yamaha!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

yamaha is super reliable and there are service places everywhere.. i got a 25 two stroke .. oh and i got five years of warranty. but im a yamaha tech so it doesnt rele matter to me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> yamaha is super reliable and there are service places everywhere.. i got a 25 two stroke .. oh and i got five years of warranty. but im a yamaha tech so it doesnt rele matter to me


lol thats true but u think the 25 4 stroke would push a 15 ft skiff with a floor and deck pretty good?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

four strokes lack a little in the low end torque department compared to two strokes but they make it up in the top end.. its hard to answer your question without knowing the boats weight and hull design. whichever route you choose i cannot stress enough the performance gains of having the correct prop for your setup compared to just using whatever came on the motor


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

well heres what the motor will be going on










and the inside of the skiff. which is not done yet but not adding much more weight.










and full boat but sucky pic srry!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

a 25 hp will probably get you about 25mph.. two stroke or fourstroke. but id get a two stroke just out of personal preference. the boat looks to be about fourteen foot.. lol ide also put a 40 horse yamaha two stroke with power trim and tilt tiller on it lol. then you wouldnt have any worries about power


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> a 25 hp will probably get you about 25mph.. two stroke or fourstroke. but id get a two stroke just out of personal preference. the boat looks to be about fourteen foot.. lol ide also put a 40 horse yamaha two stroke with power trim and tilt tiller on it lol. then you wouldnt have any worries about power


ya the boat is 14 11 but the max horsepower rating for the boat is 25 hp. dont i have run what that plates says or will i get in trouble if i go any higher??


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

My friend has an Etec and thinks it's the best motor out there. I like using the tiller with my right hand and the Etec has a center mount tiller handle witch makes it a whole lot easier to run with my right hand.I've looked at the 25 Etec at Dusky also.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

A 25hp motor will push that boat pretty easily. Don't exceed the max hp unless you replaced and reinforced the transom.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> My friend has an Etec and thinks it's the best motor out there. I like using the tiller with my right hand and the Etec has a center mount tiller handle witch makes it a whole lot easier to run with my right hand.I've looked at the 25 Etec at Dusky also.


Ya dusky got pretty good prices on rthe etecs that's were I saw them first and looked into them there


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> A 25hp motor will push that boat pretty easily. Don't exceed the max hp unless you replaced and reinforced the transom.


Ya well I've made a rear deck on the boat and it goes all the way back and conects to that transom and I'd say give it more support and more reinforcing. And I myself think that that transom alone would hold an 180lb motor because it is a very solid transom.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I asked my friend at work who owns a 90 E-tec and asked him if this motor cost him $800.00 for the 300 hours service? He laughed at me and said I had it serviced at 300 hours and add a BRAND New 4 blade stainless steel propeller cost me 800 bux total. He pats me on the back....lol. So my bad...;D 

It's more like 200-300 bux for the service on a E-tecs.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

I vote for Yamaha. From my experience with Bombardier / Can Am products, their performance is good but reliability is just so so. Parts and repairs also seemed more expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya that what I'm thinkin a four stroke yamaha 25hp with a bobs micro jackplate and I already got smart tabs to put back there to. So I think she'll move pretty good and jump up even better!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the big misconception on transom and max hp figures is that people assume it's the weight. Yes the weight of the motor does play some role, but really the weight will affect draft for the most part. The bigger factor is torque! and of coarse safe operation, a 25hp is alot of torque for a small skiff like yours, but if you put a 40hp on it it will be fine for a while, but it may eventually lead to cracking the transom and leaking. In order to really reinforce the transom for more hp you'd need to tie it into the sides better from the inside and possibly add thickness to the whole transom. Adding the decks really didn't add as much weight as you think, probably as much as a loaded cooler when it's all said and done. The 25hp will be a nice set up which ever way you go, but I loved my yamaha and hope to find another one. And if not atleast a 4-stroke.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I think the big misconception on transom and max hp figures is that people assume it's the weight. Yes the weight of the motor does play some role, but really the weight will affect draft for the most part. The bigger factor is torque! and of coarse safe operation, a 25hp is alot of torque for a small skiff like yours, but if you put a 40hp on it it will be fine for a while, but it may eventually lead to cracking the transom and leaking. In order to really reinforce the transom for more hp you'd need to tie it into the sides better from the inside and possibly add thickness to the whole transom. Adding the decks really didn't add as much weight as you think, probably as much as a loaded cooler when it's all said and done. The 25hp will be a nice set up which ever way you go, but I loved my yamaha and hope to find another one. And if not atleast a 4-stroke.


Ya the boat is really solid overall so ya I think the 25 will do the job quite well.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

25 yamaha it is


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> 25 yamaha it is


Ya I'm pretty sure. I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading about them. Not to big on them. And there ugly.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I honestly don't think you can go wrong when buying a new(er) outboard. I love my four stroke Honda. My buddy just bought a boat with a 25 E-Tec and I was really impressed with it. My dad has a smaller 4-stroke Yamaha and that motor is awesome.

I would definitely go with the 25-horse motor though. And changing the horsepower rating is difficult, if at all possible. You'd have to change the manufacturer's plate. And depending on which FWC officer you come across you may get chastised for overpowering your boat. There's been some discussion on here about that before, just search "horsepower rating" or something like that on the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I honestly don't think you can go wrong when buying a new(er) outboard. I love my four stroke Honda. My buddy just bought a boat with a 25 E-Tec and I was really impressed with it. My dad has a smaller 4-stroke Yamaha and that motor is awesome.
> 
> I would definitely go with the 25-horse motor though. And changing the horsepower rating is difficult, if at all possible. You'd have to change the manufacturer's plate. And depending on which FWC officer you come across you may get chastised for overpowering your boat. There's been some discussion on here about that before, just search "horsepower rating" or something like that on the forum.


Ya I've called every coast guard station and talked to FWC and finally after they called me back today that I can't add any bigger motor unless the manufacture rerates it. So but I'm thinkin I'm still gonna go with the yamaha F25.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> > 25 yamaha it is
> 
> 
> Ya I'm pretty sure. I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading about them. Not to big on them. And there ugly.


you gots jokes!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > 25 yamaha it is
> >
> >
> > Ya I'm pretty sure. I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading about them. Not to big on them. And there ugly.
> ...


Who does?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> > > I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading And there ugly.
> >
> >
> > you gots jokes!
> ...


black is beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > > I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading And there ugly.
> > >
> > >
> > > you gots jokes!
> ...


Ahhh its ok. Not big on it


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > > I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading And there ugly.
> > >
> > >
> > > you gots jokes!
> ...



even Black Chicks? ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > > > I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading And there ugly.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > you gots jokes!
> ...


u like them lol??


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> > > > > > I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading And there ugly.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > you gots jokes!
> ...


of course! they tell me im half black [smiley=afro.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > > > > > I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading And there ugly.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > you gots jokes!
> ...


really haha lol


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> > > > > > > I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading And there ugly.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > you gots jokes!
> ...


from the waist up maybe... but not from the waist down!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > > > > > > I was in bass pro today and lookin at the mercs reading And there ugly.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > you gots jokes!
> ...


----------

